# Can I be gigachad



## Hollywood (Nov 12, 2020)

.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Nov 12, 2020)

Take a normal picture


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 12, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> With surgeries etc etc
> 
> And get all the women pure based on looks lol


I think you could become 5 psl not sure if possible without surgery tho


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 12, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> I think you could become 5 psl not sure if possible without surgery tho


I am already idiot


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 12, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> I am already idiot


you are low 4 rn maybe high 4 if you took care of your skin and hop on minox and fin


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Nov 12, 2020)

why are you posting your ig


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2020)

Probably not.
BUT, gotta post a NEUTRAL full frontal pisture at least. Maybe side profile as well.


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Nov 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LastGerman (Nov 12, 2020)

Caesar Augustus said:


> View attachment 800025


----------



## some1h0peless (Nov 12, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> why are you posting your ig


probably private ig


----------



## Kvailys123 (Nov 12, 2020)

caged at you what you're doing with your lips
and no


----------



## St. Wristcel (Nov 12, 2020)

Ideal body - every man should have this body tbh 
5 PSL face more or less but probably Nordic halo 
I can’t pinpoint what to fix on your face though JFL


----------



## Gazzamogga (Nov 12, 2020)

Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## markozara (Nov 12, 2020)

Very bad eye asymmetrie, strongly receeding hairline, narrow skull. Highly softmaxxed (tan, hairstyle, body) and pics angle-frauded to the max in total PSL 4.5 and no potential for softmaxx-improvement anymore. Asking if you can be gigachad = gigacoping,


----------



## Soalian (Nov 12, 2020)

Normie to high-tier normie potential;

mogs me at the very least.

Just don't channel your inner drama queen, and you should be good


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Nov 13, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> With surgeries etc etc
> 
> And get all the women pure based on looks lol


Coming back to this shithole, seeing those fucking faggots giving shit ratings. 
OP is currently 5 PSL and can get some surgeries to be Chad


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Nov 13, 2020)

You already are gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Nov 13, 2020)

Autism


----------



## ShineBright (Nov 13, 2020)

You should make 100 more threads asking the same question with the exact same faggy pictures!


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 13, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> You already are gigachad


Really? Lol. How many psl


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 13, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Really? Lol. How many psl


message experienced rates if u want an actual opinion


----------



## Davidjolski (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes maybe gigaretard


----------



## lutte (Nov 13, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Really? Lol. How many psl


All of them


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 13, 2020)

Great frame

Not great face, certainly not 5 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Nov 13, 2020)

You when you take pictures


----------



## Deleted member 10177 (Nov 13, 2020)

markozara said:


> Very bad eye asymmetrie, strongly receeding hairline, narrow skull. Highly softmaxxed (tan, hairstyle, body) and pics angle-frauded to the max in total PSL 4.5 and no potential for softmaxx-improvement anymore. Asking if you can be gigachad = gigacoping,


Brutal


----------



## aspieSavage (Nov 13, 2020)

take normal photo u aspie fuck


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

markozara said:


> Very bad eye asymmetrie, strongly receeding hairline, narrow skull. Highly softmaxxed (tan, hairstyle, body) and pics angle-frauded to the max in total PSL 4.5 and no potential for softmaxx-improvement anymore. Asking if you can be gigachad = gigacoping,


Plus NCT, long midface and weird lips
Brown eyes, small fwhr and brown hair


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 14, 2020)

i can't pinpot your phenotype. You look med and gypsy mixed bro


----------



## CokoMleko (Nov 14, 2020)

Add more volume to your hair with some products that will boost your PSL score enormously, trust me


----------



## Back Alley Boy (Nov 14, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> I am already idiot


bump


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 14, 2020)

Don't post frauded photos for rating, just your normal face.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 14, 2020)

Do you want to know what surgeries you need, or just know that you have a chance?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 14, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Do you want to know what surgeries you need, or just know that you have a chance?


He'll never reach the aesthetic of your Sig ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 14, 2020)

streege said:


> He'll never reach the aesthetic of your Sig ngl.


Impossible to mog a mascthetic med


----------



## BigBoy (Nov 14, 2020)

you look like a donkey


----------



## oldcell (Nov 14, 2020)

U have literally zero pictures people here can judge how u looks like


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## some1h0peless (Nov 14, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> View attachment 803508
> 
> View attachment 803508
> 
> ...


just what i needed


----------

